
An interview with Adrian Holovaty - tortilla
http://adrian.holovaty.usesthis.com/
======
nantes
Definitely agree with the apt-get comment. It's burn into my muscle memory and
one of he biggest reasons I had to switch back to Ubuntu on my new MacBook at
work.

~~~
waferbaby
Have you tried homebrew under OS X? It's pretty great:

<http://mxcl.github.com/homebrew/>

~~~
nantes
I did actually and I know it is pretty good, but I must have had bad luck that
day. Used it with the loaner for a couple of weeks until the laptop I picked
showed up. Just felt productive in Ubuntu/Debian much quicker.

